# Just cleaning up around the Farm



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Just looking after a friends farm. He has a PTO snowblower on the back of an old Tractor so I had to break through and pust back his banks to make room for the Big one(I hope )tymusic


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Just alittle more work on the farm


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

Just some pic to show the ever growing snow pile tymusic

I like I like


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

That thing looks like do does pretty good for how small it is.


----------



## njsnowremoval (Sep 27, 2010)

Pic of the plow and truck?


----------



## snow_samurai (Dec 17, 2005)

njsnowremoval;1234221 said:


> Pic of the plow and truck?


here is link to a video overview of the plow and truck mount


----------

